# Understanding some of Utah's Hunting Regs



## medicblue (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello to all, I just posted in Introductions and have some questions about Utah's hunting rules as we are just moving to Utah and need to get some things figured out.

One of the first things is, I understand that we have to live here for 6 months before applying for licenses, I'll miss the first Deer season but can't help that. I see that there is some hunting allowed with no license required, Coyotes, Black Tailed Jacks, Red Fox, Striped Skunks, and Prairie Dogs. First, do we need to be residents for 6 months before we can hunt these? Second, really, I'm probably only interested in Coyotes and Jacks, but I'm curious why Red Fox and Striped Skunks are not regulated at all? Is there a large problem with these? I might look into these if there is (but don't tell my wife as she might put bad tasting or nausea causing stuff in my dinners -)O(- ) . P-dogs I can understand on ranches and other ranges for the obvious reasons and might look into those too.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

You are good to go, no need to wait on the varmits.
There are plenty of fox and skunks around and have a negitive impact on ground nesting birds. Have fun!

BTW look into a upland game tag for this year and see what the big game scene is all about.

Welcome to Utah


----------



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

back in the day, if you were a full time student you didnt have to wait or if you had a Utah DL.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

On public land the Pdog can't be hunted from Like April to June or so (check the proc for the exact dates), but private land is exempt from that rule. As far as why skunks are not protected; I can't imagine that they be protected anywhere, just stinky old things that do damage to the nesting birds as mentioned. As to why the red fox is not protected at all, I am not certain, it is certainly not really common to see them, but they do some damage as well.
Welcome to Utah and to the forum!


----------

